# Undo Epoxy Potting



## ViReN (Feb 18, 2006)

Undo Epoxy Potting is one of the simplest thing.... 

Here are 2 Simple Steps (1 minute at each steps)
1) Keep object of desire in Freezer
2) Put it in Boiling Water
1) Put it in Ice
2) Put it in Boiling Water
1) Put it in Ice
2) Put it in Boiling Water
1) Put it in Ice
2) Put it in Boiling Water
1) Put it in Ice
2) Put it in Boiling Water
1) Put it in Ice
2) Put it in Boiling Water
1) Put it in Ice
2) Put it in Boiling Water
1) Put it in Ice
2) Put it in Boiling Water
1) Put it in Ice

no.. it's intentional... not a typo 

with a few cycles.. the epoxy will pop EASILY  no need of any brute force anything else... it's Safe.. & Clean....

I tried it with a couple of Electronics & Lights ... it works like a dream....

I had never thought it wouuld be this easy...

What other methods you use ? ... with simple and readily available things....


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Feb 18, 2006)

it's not going to _WARP_ the aluminum if you use dry ice?You remeber that beer can over a grill experiment, just put it in water, and it implodes!I know the thickness of the aluminum will offer some protection, but it you don't do it properly, ie put it in halfway, something really bad might happen just my 2 cents


----------



## Vbeez (Feb 18, 2006)

Ke haal da puttar ? Will this harm the lens ? A light despreately need an upgrade !!!!! Few method tried with no succes, hope your method will open this stubborn light.


----------



## ViReN (Feb 19, 2006)

Oye Balee Balle 

Please tell which light you are trying to undo.. because it depends on a lot...


----------



## Vbeez (Feb 19, 2006)

This one 




Heated with hot air soldering once till about to warp the reflector, still not open


----------



## IsaacHayes (Feb 19, 2006)

Is this for potting epoxy (black stuff over electronics) or to remove loc-tite threaded stuff?


----------



## CLHC (Feb 19, 2006)

What about using MEK? That is if it's applicable with this scenario. . .

Enjoy!


----------



## ViReN (Feb 20, 2006)

Vbeez said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oye puttar.. which light is it?... if you could take pictures of opened light showing epoxy potting...

usually putting light in ziplock and boiling it for 5 minutes.. and then using brute force to open (boiling to loozen loctite)....


----------



## Vbeez (Feb 20, 2006)

o..la..la Viren, the only thing I can open on this light is the rear end (switch).
Ok, I'll boil it again. Coffee anyone ??

CHC : What's MEK ?


----------



## MoonRise (Feb 22, 2006)

MEK = Methyl Ethyl Ketone

Nasty industrial solvent. There are nastier ones too.


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey, interresting method!

Does someone knows if this will work for potted H3 vials?
Thanks!


----------



## cm048 (Aug 12, 2006)

Is it working with stubborn Surefire U2 head ? 

I am afraid that the heat-cool cycles will make a nasty condensation in the reflector.


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 13, 2006)

Answer to my own question : YES it works fine.
Thanks for the tip!



tino_ale said:


> Hey, interresting method!
> 
> Does someone knows if this will work for potted H3 vials?
> Thanks!


----------

